# Fake Hotmail account...



## Myth-UK (Aug 25, 2006)

Basically what happened my daughter was accused of sending racsit emails to another girl at her school.

Anyway after a little bit of investigating (looking at the dates and times of the sent mails) we discovered that it wasn't my daughter. The email address was slightly different (by a "-") and a few other things ruled her out.

Now my question is; *Is there anyway to find out the ip address from where the email came from?*

She uses a hotmail account. Would i have to get in touch with with Microsoft? As i know they don't give that kind of information out - the police are involved already. 

Anyway, thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It may be present in the headers, but the police's forensics team should have already found it already.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The police should be able to tell where the email came from. It's not worth you contacting Microsoft directly as they won't give out personal information without a court order.

It's very easy to spoof emails and create email accounts with a name similar to your daughter's. I hope the school has more evidence than this to accuse her with, otherwise they have no proof at all that she is involved and will owe her an apology at the very least.

It sounds similar to the recent Facebook lawsuit where a group of students created a fake Facebook profile: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...cist-may-be-fake-4-sued-for-profile-prank.ars


> Four teenagers are the targets of a lawsuit alleging that they created a fake Facebook profile to aggressively target another teen. The profile contained obscene, racist, and otherwise questionable remarks, but was apparently authentic enough to convince numerous friends and even college recruiters that this kid was not one to get involved with.
> 
> Teenagers can be cruel, and so can the Internet. Mixing the two can lead to some real drama-fests, and four Illinois teenagers are about to find out if there are consequences to using Facebook to aggressively target a classmate. The teens have been accused of creating a fake Facebook profile for one of their peers, representing him as a sexually obscene racist and amassing hundreds of "friends" as if he were running the profile himself, thus potentially running off college recruiters. The teen's mother has now filed a lawsuit against the four, accusing them of defamation and causing severe emotional distress.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you show the headers you will be able to see where it has originated, I had a similar event a few years ago where I was getting an email from a freind of mine in London but was actually coming from Texas.

You need to setup a good firewall and do not use crap like Nortons security use something like ESET smart secrurity and have it set on automatic mode or if you want to learn about it then you can set it to policy mode which is the best as nothing will go in or ouf you pc unless you have set it as a rule to allow.


----------

